# June/July FET



## 100acrewood (Jun 9, 2016)

Is there a place for June/July FET cycle buddies?

Best wishes 
Xx


----------



## CazMc82 (Aug 3, 2013)

This makes me excited but I am not June or July cycler!! But I am October...one step closer 😂🙈

Good luck!


----------



## Sunflowerck (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi 100acreroad
I'm going to be doing FET in July at some stage. After having high oestrogen levels I couldn't do a fresh transfer at end of May and have to wait for 2nd AF before I can attempt it.
I'm doing a natural cycle and just want to get started!

Looking forward to hearing from others!


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Hi there

Guess this could be it 👍🏻. I've been waiting to see if a thread would arrive for June/July.

I'm currently on on day 13 of Buserelin injections and have blood test booked for Monday. Transfer looking to be end June/beginning july.

Anyone else? X


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hello ladies!
Also been waiting for Jun/July board!
Just had my scratch today. Waiting for AF then will start oestrogen. Hoping for transfer first week of July.

This is our 3rd FET from our first IVF and hoping for a second miracle. Sadly first one ended in a MC and last one didn't stick.
Feeling positive but a bit more laid back about this.

Back on the roller coaster 😊
Looking forward to cycling with you and hopefully lots of baby dust for us all x


----------



## Seroster (May 5, 2013)

Hello! I promised myself I'd stay off the forums this time but I have no will power apparently....

I had my embryo transfer this afternoon  1 4bb day 6 embryo, my third FET but first medicated. OTD is 23rd June. I'm trying to stay steady and not get my hopes up....

Good luck to everyone else cycling this/next month  xx


----------



## Sunflowerck (Nov 9, 2015)

Best of luck Seroster, hope you're doing ok. 
Sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## Nikkid22 (Sep 12, 2015)

Good luck seroster. Are you good at staying away from testing?

I had my blood test for suppression yesterday and clinic contacted me today. All good for next stage now so from tomorrow I am reducing Buserelin injections and starting Progynova and oestrogen. Transfer looking to be 3rd July - eek.

Hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## mightymoose (Sep 17, 2016)

Hello lovely ladies
I'm a June/July cycler too, had an endo scratch last week and just on day 2 of my cycle now which is hopefully booked in with my clinic as a natural FET. I say hopefully as I am still waiting after 2 days for the clinic to call me back and confirm everything! 🤞🏻
I'm pretty new to the IVF thing; we did our first cycle back in Sept/Oct which didn't work, so we've had a break to get married last month, and now we are back to business! This will be our first and last FET in this cycle. Quite excited as last time I felt like total crap cos of all the drugs and mild OHSS. 
Best of luck to everyone! Nice to meet you all xxx


----------



## hometownunicorn (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi Ladies

I am having a FET - scheduled 29th June, I am on day two of Progynova (had my baseline scan yesterday everything looked ok).  I've been on Microgynon 30 which made me feel so bloated and fat and crazy!  Lol that's just from the pill so hoping Progynova won't be as bad  

Just wanted to ask - my clinic havn't taken any blood tests or done any other tests or scans - its just literally another scan booked for 23rd June to check the lining and then transfer on 29th - doesn't seem very thorough if you see what I mean? Feeling not very confident in my clinic - could anyone let me know what their FET looks like?

Just for background we have unexplained infertility and had a successful IVF in Dec 2014 - we have 6 frozen embryos
x


----------



## Seroster (May 5, 2013)

Hello everyone just starting out and part way through cycles, good luck 

Hometownunicorn, my clinic is the same- scan on day 12-14 to check lining thickness and then 5 days of progesterone and on with the transfer, no further checks or anything. I'll let you know if the method works in a week!!!  Their success rates are very good and we already have a daughter from a fresh cycle so I keep trying to remind myself that they want this to work as much as I do and that the method must be well researched and tested. I know what you mean though!

Xx


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi All, great to see a June/July FET thread at last 👍 
I'm no stranger to the IVF game but a totally newbie when it comes to FET. 

Feeling a little bit apprehensive and emotional to be honest to be starting all this again, haven't had the best time of it so far. Had our first cycle in October/November and had our first ever BFP but unfortunately didn't last long and resulted in a very early miscarriage. Took a few months out to get my head together, had a few more tests then started our 2nd cycle in March. Didn't make it to transfer this time as I ended up hospitalised for 9 days with severe OHSS 😢 The only good thing to come out of that is that we have 11 top grade day 5 blasts on ice 👍 
Was advised to take a few months out after being so unwell with OHSS so here I am now, about to start our very first FET where we're having 2 of our embryos implanted. 
I'm eagerly awaiting AF (that sounds bizarre lol) so we can get going. Had our treatment planning meeting at Neath WFI last week and our protocol is start taking oestrogen tablets (elleste solo) from day 1 of my cycle and have been given instructions to increase the dose every few days then scan on day 11-12 then providing my lining is thick enough, 5 days of progesterone then ET about day 17. 

I haven't had any scans or bloods prior to starting this FET either Serostar and Hometownunicorn so I'm guessing this is just the way they do it with a FET? Seems a totally different ball game than a fresh cycle! 

Is anyone else on Elleste solo? Just wondering what to expect side effect wise? Google tells me bloatedness and weight gain 😳 Oh the joys! 
Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## Seroster (May 5, 2013)

Evening! I know I'm a bit ahead of everyone so likely to be on my own here but...

Aaaaaargh, progesterone supplementation is a nightmare! I don't remember it being this bad last time- maybe it's just that on a fresh cycle you have so many unpleasant symptoms you don't notice a few more thrown in!! I'm on cyclogest pessaries (same as my fresh cycle) and urgh... itchy, constipated (sorry for TMI!), insomnia, restless legs.. I wish there was a way to tell sooner whether the cycle has failed so I can stop taking the drugs 

Anyway sorry for grumpiness, I hope everyone else is doing well this evening. I'm sure I'll feel better in the morning 

xx


----------



## mightymoose (Sep 17, 2016)

Hope you're feeling better this morning Seroster, those symptoms sound like a nightmare! I guess it means that the drugs are working and doing their thing though, which is good news 😊
Lynz - severe OHSS yikes that must have been awful, I only had the mild version back in October and it was nasty. I felt so unwell and weak by the time we got to ET that I wasn't surprised at all when I got a BFN. It's taken me until now to go back for the frosties!  
Can't help too much with the drugs chat, my clinic has said to do a natural cycle so I think I'm off the hook for meds this time round. Having never done an FET before, I thought maybe I had to take the progesterone after ET even on a natural cycle but the nurse I spoke to was a bit vague and said "some people do, but you don't have to" which made it sound like I could make my own choice!?! I don't want to make choices, I just want someone to tell me what to do to give me the best chance! 🙄


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

How're you feeling today, Serostar? Cyclogest is the worst and I always feel pants on it!! Totally get the whole, just wanting to know if the cycle has worked or not cos you don't want to have to take it a moment longer than necessary lol. I'll be on double progesterone when the time comes, cyclogest pessaries ans Lubion injections so that's going to be fun 😫

Hi Mightymousse, yeah the OHSS was awful. Never been so ill in my life! I was devastated when they said I was too unwell to have the transfer but deep down I knew it was the right decision. It took ages to feel normal again but 3 months down the line and I feel ready to do a FET. With regards to progesterone support, it's strange your clinic don't give you a straight answer? I've only ever done medicated cycles so not sure if people normally take it on a natural cycle or not tbh. The role of progesterone is to keep your lining thick, aid implantation then support the pregnancy if it happens so personally I would go with it if they say it's up to you? As Serostar says, the symptoms aren't great with it but most clinics give it for a reason.


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Everyone hope you're well.

I thought I would join the thread as I have started down regulation for my next FET. 

Seroster I think I remember you from our February cycles -  fingers crossed for this time for all of us. I remember cylogest well its so horrible isnt it. I think this time we will transfer x2 blasts although it is risky only 1 out of 3 results in twins. 

Lynz that's great to hear of all your embryos on ice. I'm very confident for you. 
sending lots of baby dust xx


----------



## ~Bona-Dea~ (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi Ladies, 
Mind if I join you all? Great to see a June/Jul threat for Fets! I'm currently on buserelin injections and Progynova tablets, got a lining scan Tuesday and hoping transfer will be last week in June?! fingers crossed!
This is my second FET, first FET resulted in a bfp but sadly we had a loss in January. We've pulled ourselves together, put our positive pants firmly back on and here we go again! Exciting but nerve wrecking times ahead!


I will have a read back and catch up with you all, hope your all doing good xx


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Bona welcome! So sorry to hear about your loss but great to come in with a PMA. 
We all need a bit of that


----------



## Ccbear (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi ladies, 
I'm doing a natural cycle in June. Just went for second bloods this morning waiting for call from clinic but I'm thinking FET will be on Monday.

We did our first cycle back in Aug/Sept last year, which didn't work. Second cycle started in May this year. I completely understand *mightymoose* I felt rubbish at my fresh transfer so was not that surprise it didn't work, but still disappointed though. Feeling more hopeful for FET as not full of drugs or achy any more. However *LuluLimon* a roller coaster is so right, it's hard managing the emotional side. *Seroster* I see you have had an Ectopic. I've had two now and think it adds a strain, I so want to be pregnant but I'm terrified of being unwell like that agin. I have also found forums a mixed bag but friend and family support can have its challenges as well. At least we are all on the roller coaster together. *hometownunicorn* I know what you mean about been thorough. I'm the other way around though I've only had bloods done and no scan! Not sure how they check the lining without a scan.

Baby dust to all


----------



## Ccbear (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi Rachel1984 and Bona-Dea. 

Lynz30, that so horrible you were that unwell. I was not very hopeful before my first frozen cycle so did some research and there are some clinics now only doing frozen transfers as our body's are over the trauma.

Serostar I took Cyclogest, it the worst. I felt pretty silly as I dint even need it according to the clinic but like you Lynz30 I question the doctor and they said I could take it if I liked. Don't think I'll bother this time but I wish they would just tell me what's best and not give me the options.


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Woo, AF finally arrived today, only 5 days late 😩 so I'm finally on my way! Started elleste solo today and got to phone the clinic Monday am to arrange a scan in 11-12 days. Feeling dreadful with AF (ends sufferer so never a pleasant experience lol) but glad to be finally be starting treatment again 👍
  
That's interesting CCbear about some clinics only doing FETs but I guess it makes sense - stims are so harsh on your body! Fingers crossed FETs are the way forward for us all! 

Thanks, Rachel1984, Yes we've been lucky with the amount of embryos we got to freeze, the only silver lining to OHSS lol. We are transferring 2 blasts as well. Personally for us, twins would be a bonus so doesn't bother us either way. How many FETs have you done previously? Hopefully this will be the one for you 😀 

Hi Bona Dea, sorry to hear about your loss. It's such a hard time, isn't it? Haha, positive pants?! I like that! I think I need a pair of them 😜 I was feeling pretty positive when we went to our meeting last week but today I feel really emotional and scared that it'll never work for us. I know I'm just being silly and hormonal cos of AF. Think after all the trauma of an early m/c with our first cycle and then severe OHSS last cycle it comes back to haunt you a little bit when you start treatment again. Going to wake up tomorrow and get a pair of those positive pants on tho 😜

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the weekend. It's glorious weather here in sunny Swansea and I'm off tomorrow so planning to soak up some vitamin D in the garden  xx


----------



## Doodles86 (Feb 16, 2016)

Just wanted to say hi..

I'm having my first transfer on Tuesday. 
We donated eggs and as a result have reduced fee IVF. We are a single sex couple using donor sperm. We have 5 embryos in the freezer that went to 5 days. 
I started the cyclogest 4 days ago. 
I can't explain the emotion of this journey, it's quite lonely too as it's not exactly a lunch break chit chat topic!! 
Grateful for forums like this although I have no idea what the acronyms means!!


----------



## hle (Dec 21, 2014)

Hi ladies 

I hope you don't mind me joining you. I'm having a fet double donor on Wednesday abroad. 1st cycle same way failed.

Good luck for all your cycles. Doodles good luck with your transfer on Tuesday and ask away about the acronyms! X


----------



## Svetik (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

Can I join you here please?
I am hoping to do a natural FET in July-August probably. I will be doing Lipiodol Flush in the first half of my next cycles, and then in the following cycle aim to do the embryo transfer.

Does anyone have any info/views/recommendations regarding a natural FET? Had you done both (medicated and natural), why would you chose one over the other? I feel a little nervous - we have had 4 cycles of IVF and 1 medicated FET - all those involve so many drugs and additional procedures (I did endo scratch, Intra-Lipids, steroids, clexane etc)....this time my Dr is recommending to do none of those things and just rely on my body....eek.... I feel like i'm stripped of all my protective layers, of course I dont know if all those extra things were what made a difference in us actually conceiving our daughter, or maybe it was just a coincidence....maybe Natural cycle *IS* all I need.....Would love to hear your stories!

Thank you!


----------



## 100acrewood (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi, 
So much has happened on the board, whilst I decided to go away for a few weeks. We have a natural FET planned, when AF finally arrives (since ICSI it's been really really irregular, but the clinic don't seem too bothered) 
Lynz 30 so glad you are so much better! You were a bit a head of me last time. I had a freeze all cycle too.

I need to catch up with the past posts just reading through slowly.

Best wishes 
X


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Glad to hear so many of us are in the same position. 

I'm down regulating now, its making me very hungry lol. Period due this weekend then day 4-6 bloods and scan. EEK !

Here we go againxx


----------



## mightymoose (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi everyone, a big hello to everyone who joined in the last few days 😊

Svetik I'm doing a natural cycle after a failed fresh cycle in October. It is a bit scary not needing any drugs whatsoever but now I've got used to the idea I'm kind of enjoying the stress free approach and I'm hoping that will make a difference when it comes to the 2ww! Some clinics seem to still require you to do a trigger on a natural FET but my clinic said they do ETs on all days of the week, so I don't apparently need one, just doing ovulation tests at the moment and waiting for my surge before I call the clinic to have a post ovulation scan and book my transfer day! Expecting it to be around 3rd July... eek 😬 Have your clinic said whether you will need a trigger or anything?

Lots of love and luck to everyone 🦄 Xxx


----------



## Seroster (May 5, 2013)

Hi everyone, I decided to really really try to stay off the boards throughout the 2ww this time (hello Rachel1984, sorry to see you here again but good luck this time!) so I've not really kept up with what's been going on- but good luck everyone and I hope all the drug nastiness and stress and sleepless nights are worth it...

Anyway I thought I'd drop in to give this thread a bit of good luck- it's OTD today and it's a BFP for me!! Not very dark but a bit darker that the sneaky one I took yesterday and much darker than the one that produced my now three year old, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Good luck everyone, and I hope my BFP is the first of many xxx


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

OMG Seroster congrats!!!!!!!!! Amazing amazing news. Keep us updated.
Love some positive news post February  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Joannag84 (May 15, 2017)

Doodles86 said:


> Just wanted to say hi..
> 
> I'm having my first transfer on Tuesday.
> We donated eggs and as a result have reduced fee IVF. We are a single sex couple using donor sperm. We have 5 embryos in the freezer that went to 5 days.
> ...


Hi doodle
You have hit the nail on the head. I find it very lonely which I why I came to the forum. Hopefully we can all help each other, support with the bad times, sympathy moans with the side effects, and celebrate the good times.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joannag84 (May 15, 2017)

Hi everyone 
Hope I can join in on this board. This is my very first chapter of ivf. I start my prostap on Friday...eek?  Can anyone give me any advice on this and what to expect etc? Like i said, I'm so new to this. 
Clinic said I get that and continue my pill for one week then stop the pill and wait for af then start the rest of the meds. Please please guide me through this process lol.

My brothers wife can not carry children. They have struggled for a number of years now to find a surrogate. Now that I have my own wee boy who is 3 I feel that I am in a position to try to help them, so I am going to be their surrogate! They have a FE ready and waiting to go. 
Xx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rachel1984 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Joanna that's amazing of you! what a fab thing you are doing. 

I don't take the pill as have pcos so I can't advise. What is prostap? Do you need to have a period first? xx


----------



## Joannag84 (May 15, 2017)

Rachel
Prostap is a one off injection to put your ovaries into hibernation basically. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

I'm not sure if I can join this board? 

Currently waiting for a period only CD20 (boo!) then starting on estrogen tablets CD1.

We've only got 1 Embryo frozen so it's our last shot


----------



## Joannag84 (May 15, 2017)

Hi daisy
We're the same, only one frozen embie. I just had my prostap today and to start my oestrogen tablets on July 10th (there or thereabouts) 
How are you feeling? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 100acrewood (Jun 9, 2016)

Sorry for being a bit rubbish and not replying to everyone as much as I would like. I've tried to stay away recently  as been I've been  feeling really down about this cycle. Felt really low this morning off for my scan day 12 my body never behaves and I hate going to the clinic - it's so depressing to hear it's more drugs another scan and waiting more.

However i have a dominant follicle and it's all go for end of next week. Having the transfer will be the closest I have come to being  pregnant as I've been. I hate roller coaster of emotion. I'm so happy, but just can't help feeling something is going to go wrong. 

Just finding it so hard to stay positive this cycle. 

Love and luck to all xx


----------



## LuluLimon (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi everyone. I too have been trying to stay off forums as much as possible as I'm having quite a stressful month. My day 12 scan today wasn't great so although I am back on Monday it looks like it might be off this month due to thin lining despite a scratch.
So I'm feeling quite low...But tying to keep positive that at least maybe next month might be ok. My period was really weird this month.
But it's hard emotionally. It's our last Frostie so feeling nervous about getting it all ok before we go ahead.
I'll check in on Mon. Hoping. You all have a good weekend and lots of dust for whatever you/we need xx
Lulu


----------



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

Joannag84 said:


> Hi daisy
> We're the same, only one frozen embie. I just had my prostap today and to start my oestrogen tablets on July 10th (there or thereabouts)
> How are you feeling?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really nervous about it! 
I think I'll be starting mine around then, depending on how long this cycle is!

I haven't had a prostap and clinic did mention anything about one
Now I'm worried I'm wasting my time and it won't work


----------



## nadinenadss (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

Back again on our 3rd cycle. Last 2 resulted in chemical pregnancies. They have decided to try a natural modified cycle this time. Although we asked a lot of questions there was a lot to take in. I have to call on day 1 of my next period and the transfer is due to happen 7-8 days later. I'm confused because I start prognova on day2/3 of period which means I will be shedding my lining at the same time as plumping it up? How does this work? I will be starting progesterone a few days after the prognova also. 

confised.com!


----------



## theopark (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi everyone
My first post.
Prepping for FET next Friday 7 July. Starting Lubion & Cyclogest tomorrow.
We have 4 x day 5 embryos on ice. We had to give up on our first attempt FET in April as the catheter couldn't get though, although they kept trying for a very awkward & painful 2 hours! Since then i've had dilatation surgery & trying again, this time under sedation. 
Been having treatment 9 months in total to get to this stage. Everything takes so long, loads of hiccups along the way. The lady who said it was lonely is dead right. I've avoided friends for months, for fear of all the questions. Plus my partner has been away working 4 months, so doing it all alone. (He was here for the important fertilisation stage at least!)
Does anyone here have any tips to stop the awful bruising you get from Fragmin? horrid drug! 
All the best to you all.


----------



## REAHAN (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi everyone.
I'm doing my first FET natural cycle. I'm at Liverpool. Wasn't told an awful lot really had AF, ovulated today and they say 6 days from today. I haven't been told about any drugs. 
I also feel nervous about not having drugs as I suppose I felt that is what made it work on my first IVF ICSI cycle. we have a LB 3 years.
Good luck everybody and any advice is grateful xx


----------



## Joannag84 (May 15, 2017)

Daisydaze said:


> Joannag84 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi daisy
> ...


I feel like that sometimes when I read everyone's updates as everyones treatments vary so much. I think there's a few options when starting treatment so maybe they just have a different plan for you. What clinic are you at?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

Joannag84 said:


> Daisydaze said:
> 
> 
> > Joannag84 said:
> ...


Wfi, Port Talbot. Yes I do hope it's just how they do things there.

The appointment for our treatment plan was very short a sweet, almost like that can't wait to get rid of me


----------



## Joannag84 (May 15, 2017)

REAHAN said:


> Hi everyone.
> I'm doing my first FET natural cycle. I'm at Liverpool. Wasn't told an awful lot really had AF, ovulated today and they say 6 days from today. I haven't been told about any drugs.
> I also feel nervous about not having drugs as I suppose I felt that is what made it work on my first IVF ICSI cycle. we have a LB 3 years.
> Good luck everybody and any advice is grateful xx


Hi reahan
I actually feel a bit like that since I only had one prostap injection. So will they just do the transfer after your natural ovulation? That's really amazing! Looking forward to hearing how it goes. 
X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joannag84 (May 15, 2017)

Daisydaze said:


> Joannag84 said:
> 
> 
> > Daisydaze said:
> ...


That's such a shame you feel that way about the clinic? When do you next see them again? When I went for the prostap the nurse was rushing about and didn't seem organised. My sis in law and myself actual just turned it into a joke to alleviate the situation as obviously it was a stressful day to begin with. But it was quite strange.

Hopefully you will feel differently and a bit better the next time you see them. 
How are u feeling about the next stage? 
X

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REAHAN (Aug 15, 2013)

They rang me today booked I  for 8th July for transfer eeek exciting.  They say totally natural so not even any pessaries after


----------



## REAHAN (Aug 15, 2013)

That's amazing Joanna what a wonderful gift you will give them. I'm 3 years down the line from the beginning of treatment and I unfortunately don't remember an awful lot all such a blur all I recommend is stay relaxed about the whole process I just left myself in the hands of the professionals. Today I found out I'm going for FET on Sat and when I said what's happening she presumed I new with already having cycle, apologised and explained. Good luck with everything and keep us posted xx


----------



## REAHAN (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow what brilliant news serostar fingers crossed for ask the other lovely ladies going through treatment this month x


----------



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

Joannag84 said:


> Daisydaze said:
> 
> 
> > Joannag84 said:
> ...


I guess they could have just been really busy that day, they're usually running late.

Feel a bit impatient and nervous about taking the estrogen tablets. 
AF is due Friday and we have hubbys parents staying this weekend so hope it doesn't put me in weird mood:

How are you doing?


----------



## Sunflowerck (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi ladies

I've been keeping an eye on the board and never knew there were so many treatments for FET.
How stressful for everyone. Fingers crossed we'll get through it. It doesn't feel like it gets easier.
I'm still waiting for AF , now a week overdue but I think it's just out of kilter since EC and hormones.
I'm doing natural and clinic have said call on day 1 of AF to have scan on day 7, then start ovulation sticks to check for surge- once ovulation I think they start trigger and transfer will be 3 or 5 days after depending on which embryob I use. Transfer should be about day 21 and then on pessaries. So a waiting game..


----------



## REAHAN (Aug 15, 2013)

Your natural and my natural are so different. Theu are literally thawing and putting back.  No drugs at all. It's so interesting how different places do different things. God luck x


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi guys, haven't been on here much lately! Hope everyone is well? Had my scan last Weds (CD11) and the clinic were pleased as my lining was measuring at 12. Booked in for transfer today, yippee! Have been on Cyclogest and Lubion for the last 5 days which is always fun 🙄 As my husband and I had originally booked last week off to fall in line with the 2ww but then AF was late (typical) so transfer is a week later than planned we found ourselves with a spare week off between scan and transfer date. Decided we were in neee of a holiday and managed  to get a last minute deal and had 5 nights in Spain, was absolutely amazing and just what the Dr ordered! Normally I'm working a million hours before any treatment so I can be off after transfer so it's really nice to go into transfer day actually rested and relaxed (well, as much as I can be today 😳). I'm hoping this makes a difference! 
Having two day 5 blasts transferred today although the clinic have been trying to persuade us to only have 1 put back, we're lucky that they respect our decision. Secretly I would love twins so the risk doesn't bother me.

Daisydaze, I'm at Neath and Port Talbot WFI as well! Sorry you haven't had a great experience with them. I've got to be honest they've been great with us. Really supportive after our early MC the first time and then OHSS last time. They are always delayed tho, drives my husband mad lol. I kind of see it as they're just trying to fit as many people in as pos and as all of our treatment has been funded by NHS, I feel I can't complain too much. It is frustrating tho when you're sitting in that tiny waiting room for an hour tho lol. If you have questions, ask them! Even if they're busy they should make time to answer any questions you have.

With regards to not having prostap, don't worry, I haven't had it either. Basically there are three different types of FET, a natural FET with no drugs, a medicated FET with downregging (similar to long protocol IVF) and that would be when you would have prostap or something similar and then there's a medicated FET without the downregging part (similar to short protocol IVF). Different clinics use different methods dependent on your situation. With my fresh cycles of IVF, we did short protocol so never did the downregging part so I assume that's why I'm on this type of FET. Or it could be that WFI only do the short protocol FET? Who knows. Just wanted to reassure you that you haven't had anything missed - it's just all clinics do things slightly differently I guess. 
How is everyone else getting on?
En route to the clinic for ET, wish me luck 👍


----------



## Jingles1985 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi ladies- im due for a natural FET this month- any other natural FET'ers out there than can help me with something?!

I am about to do my 3rd FET (2nd Natural- first was medicated) next week and have been using OPKs to detect my LH surge. Last time I used the purple clear blue digital kit and had about 5 days of flashing smileys followed by a fixed smiley on day 18 which I thought was quite late. My cycles are generally 28-32 days long.

This time I'm using the pink ones (those flashing smileys drove me mad last time) and have also used a few boots cheapies like the ones you get on eBay.

Im a little confused because today my cheapie was a blazing positive but the digital is still a blank circle. Im currently on CD14 and I'm so crampy- it really feels like my follicle has popped!

Ontop of this, I was scanned on CD12 and my dominant follicle was 20mm and the nurse said she was sure id ovulate in the next 24-48 hours. I really feel like I am and I'm desperate to call and tell them so I can book my transfer but the negative clear blue is making me worry.

I know that the cheapie are apparently more sensitive so I really don't know what to think. Has the cheapie picked up my surge and the clear blue is just being crap? Or do I need to wait and keep testing in the hope that the cheapie has simply detected the start!? which is more reliable!?

Photo here-







let me know your thoughts! You'll notice the test I took today at lunchtime is really light- I'm thinking its because I've drunk and the other tests are always taken early with FMU. Also the clearblue I took at 6am this morning has a dark edge to the test line... not sure what to think!

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

Hey Lynz, thanks for posting. I hope your ET went well and you're feeling okay.

The long wait times drives my hubby mad too! 

Good to know they hadn't forgotten, thanks!


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks, Daisy. It was another classic day at the clinic today, was booked in for transfer at 11.30am but didn't actually go in till 12.30pm cos they were so busy! Not easy with a full bladder lol. Dr Zac did the transfer, have you met him? Think I'm a little bit in love with him lol. Funny to think we could've been sat opposite each other in the waiting area and not known.
Anyway, I'm now officially PUPO! 2 x day 5 blasts on board, 1 hatching which was amazing to see.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Sunflowerck (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi Jingles

I would suggest every 12 hours if you're not already doing this - that's my clinic have told me do. Reckon you should test again tonight, you don't want to miss it.
I know the cheapy ones can produce a false positive if you go over the allotted time so worth trying again.

Good luck with it - so stressful.


----------



## Jingles1985 (Jun 1, 2016)

Lynz30 said:


> Thanks, Daisy. It was another classic day at the clinic today, was booked in for transfer at 11.30am but didn't actually go in till 12.30pm cos they were so busy! Not easy with a full bladder lol. Dr Zac did the transfer, have you met him? Think I'm a little bit in love with him lol. Funny to think we could've been sat opposite each other in the waiting area and not known.
> Anyway, I'm now officially PUPO! 2 x day 5 blasts on board, 1 hatching which was amazing to see.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


Lynz30 are you being treated at WFI in neath port Talbot? I know what you mean about Dr Zac! he's lovely!


----------



## Jingles1985 (Jun 1, 2016)

Sunflowerck said:


> Hi Jingles
> 
> I would suggest every 12 hours if you're not already doing this - that's my clinic have told me do. Reckon you should test again tonight, you don't want to miss it.
> I know the cheapy ones can produce a false positive if you go over the allotted time so worth trying again.
> ...


Thanks, I have been testing every 6 hours or so today... will keep doing so. Im wondering if I had tested late last night on the Clearblue it would have given me a positive. I defo think I've ovulated its just down to when. If I still don't have a positive clearable by tomorrow morning and the lines look like they are lighter (Ill also try with a cheapie for comparison sake), I will call the clinic and get their advice. Hoping the positive today counts for something!


----------



## 100acrewood (Jun 9, 2016)

Yay lynz30 congrats for being PUPO. How are you feeling.
How was the transfer? Mine is on Friday and I'm excited  but nervous 

Jingles, I'm doing a natural - which has kinda turned into a bit of medication FET. The month prior I used clear blue digital to track LH surge to prep for this cycle. This was recommended by my clinic and test every 12 hrs.  Unfortunately I didn't ovulate and therefore I decided to take ovitrelle this month. Its sensible to run it past the clinic tomorrow tho.

Wishing everyone all the best
Xx


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Haha, Jungles1985 yes I am at WFI in Neath Port Talbot. My husband thinks it's hilarious that I'm a bit in love with Dr Zac. It must be all the hormones 😂 That and  he's just so nice and you get the impression that he genuinely wants you to succeed. Although after having his face right in front of my spreadeagled lady parts today during the FET, I'm not sure I have a chance with him hahaha. I wonder how many people he's treated to onto to have boy babies named Zac? 😂😂

Sorry can't help with your questions about natural FETs and ovulation predictors cos this is my first FET and it's medicated. Hope it gets sorted, if in doubt, call the clinic tomorrow for advice x


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks, 100acrewood 😀 Transfer was ok, bladder was so full tho and they struggled to find the exact spot so there was a lot of pressing on my abdomen with the scanner which wasn't comfortable but they got there in the end and it was lovely to see both my embryos on the screen and that one was so obviously hatching was reassuring. Going to the loo after the transfer was the best wee I've ever had lol. Feeling ok now, weather was glorious today so went for lunch and sat outside in a beer garden with my sis (husband had to go back to work after ET, unfortunately) then came home and had a lovely nap 😴 Really making the most of being off work and resting up 😀 Am a bit uncomfortable tonight, some crampy type pains but I assume that's just cos the transfer took a while. Good luck for Friday! Our OTD will be close by x


----------



## mightymoose (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi guys, I've been away for a while too, haven't really got the hang of being able to reply to everyone - it's a bit overwhelming! Any tips on this?!

Lynz30 I had my ET yesterday as well, 2 5 day blasts that had apparently restarted growing as soon as they had thawed, which was nice to hear! My clinic don't show you pics of them, but I did get a smudgy ultrasound pic of my uterus so that I can imagine my two little dots in there (we have nicknamed them Eric and Ernie the Embryos). 

For those asking about natural FETs, mine was completely drug free, and I also went through the "have I or haven't I ovulated" nightmare, as I didn't get my smiley face until day 17, much later than I expected, as I usually have a 28 or 29 day cycle. I spoke to the clinic a few times to panic and they were at great pains to tell me that the reason they scan before and after ovulation is to make sure the timing is perfect. So I guess I just have to relax, let go and place all my faith in the experts!  

What a lovely week to be taking it easy and thinking positive thoughts in the sunshine. Best of luck Lynz and to everyone else heading for the clinic this week! Xxxx


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Mightymoose, great that we're at exactly the same stage 😀 Is your OTD 19/7 as well? With a natural FET do you use progesterone pessaries as well? That's great that your embryos are growing well. Really hope Eric and Ernie stick 😀 Did your clinic suggest you transferred two or was that your choice? Mine tried to persuade me to only transfer 1 cos they're such good quality and I'm relatively young the risk of twins is high. I was lucky though that they respected our decision in the end and we went with 2. I'm just so desperate for this to work!

This is my first FET and I'm finding it all so fascinating tbh. Both of ours put back yesterday were 5AA and a 4AA prior to freezing. When they were first thawed, the embryologist said one was 85% and one was 70% (apparently they work in percent mainly after freezing) I immediately panicked and thought that meant that the lower percent one wasn't good enough but the embryologist reassured me that they consider anything over 50% as viable so 70% was fine. He explained that when they freeze the embryos they deflate then when they thaw they reinflate (apparently that's the norm). One of our embies that was 85% had reinflated but the 70% one hadn't yet. By the time the embryos were looked at again on screen prior to transfer, the one that was initially less good had reinflated fully and was visibly starting to hatch so was much better than it had been that morning and was more developed than the 85% one. Not what you could have predicted! I'm taking it all as positive anyway.
I'm off work for a week so trying to chill and enjoy the time off - hoping the 2ww isn't too bad 😳


----------



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

Lynz30 said:


> Thanks, Daisy. It was another classic day at the clinic today, was booked in for transfer at 11.30am but didn't actually go in till 12.30pm cos they were so busy! Not easy with a full bladder lol. Dr Zac did the transfer, have you met him? Think I'm a little bit in love with him lol. Funny to think we could've been sat opposite each other in the waiting area and not known.
> Anyway, I'm now officially PUPO! 2 x day 5 blasts on board, 1 hatching which was amazing to see.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


He's done both my fresh transfers so far, he's great.  We had none frozen from first cycle and only this 1 frozen from second so third time lucky, maybe? 

Sorry about that wait time, it is hard with a full bladder! Glad all went well! Was the hatching something you could see after the transfer or was that shown to you on screen before?

I struggled a lot with the full bladder on our last transfer! They did transfer under sedation (tilted womb/cervix they said it's easier) and said I was only allowed to drink until up to 4 hours before but needed to keep a full-ish bladder so had to drink plenty but keep it in! It was horrible! They ran 40mins late that day. So dreading that part again this time!

Haha we could have been!


----------



## Jingles1985 (Jun 1, 2016)

Lynz30 said:


> Haha, Jungles1985 yes I am at WFI in Neath Port Talbot. My husband thinks it's hilarious that I'm a bit in love with Dr Zac. It must be all the hormones &#128514; That and he's just so nice and you get the impression that he genuinely wants you to succeed. Although after having his face right in front of my spreadeagled lady parts today during the FET, I'm not sure I have a chance with him hahaha. I wonder how many people he's treated to onto to have boy babies named Zac? &#128514;&#128514;
> 
> Sorry can't help with your questions about natural FETs and ovulation predictors cos this is my first FET and it's medicated. Hope it gets sorted, if in doubt, call the clinic tomorrow for advice x


Haha! You've got my husband worried now that I'm also in love with Dr Zac! He kind of came to my rescue yesterday actually...

A little update for you all on those bizarre test results. I called clinic yesterday and explained about the positive cheapie test and negative clear blue on Wednesday. The nurse was baffled so asked me to go in for a scan to check if the follicle they had seen on a scan a few days before had popped. So they scanned me- the follicle was 30mm up from 20mm on Monday and still hadn't popped! but according to Dr Zac who scanned me for ages, he felt that my womb lining had indicated that I had ovulated?? Its possible that I had a follicle on the other side but we can never see that ovary on scans as I have a weird collection of fluid in my pelvis that obscures everything (thanks to scar tissue from a burst appendix!) and that popped instead maybe? Still doesn't explain the weird OPK results!

Anywho- they also took bloods to test my oestrogen/progesterone/LH and I'm currently waiting on a call from Dr Zac to tell me if I'm good to go or not. Transfer provisionally booked for Tuesday 10:30am but it all hinges on my bloods.

Its never straight forward is it?!!!?? Feels like such a battle every time. We were meant to have our third transfer back in march but the clinic cancelled our cycle twice in a row. first due to admin issues then because my transfer would fall over easter and the lab would be shut. Then after that I got ill and had to have a break again. Fun fun!


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm also hoping for third time lucky, Daisydaze. Although technically it's only our second transfer following ICSI (didn't get to transfer on last fresh IVF due to OHSS) this is our third cycle. They showed us both embryos on the screen before they went in and the one that was hatching was basically coming out of the circle which is hatching. Once the embryos were inside me they showed me the screen and you could just see a little white line in my uterus which is basically just the fluid the embryos are in showing up. All fascinating stuff! Glad I didn't have to have sedation tho, sounds a right pain! 

Hi Jingles, glad the clinic are trying to get to the bottom of the weird OPK results. Sounds like they're being very thorough! Dr Zac to the rescue again 😍 No, it's never straight forward, unfortunately 🙄 Sorry youve had a tough time actually getting to FET. Really hope you get to transfer Tues! And then the fun of the 2ww begins! 

Nothing new really with me. Pretty bloaty and a few crampy pains but that's usual for me with the progesterone.

Hope everyone else is well?


----------



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

For those at wfi, port talbot. I've forgotten what to do at the start of this period for fet. I'm due this weekend.. do I start my estrogen tablets even on the weekend? Or would I need to wait until the Monday when I could call the clinic?


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi Daisy, yes, you most definitely start the eostrogen tablets on day 1 of your period. I started them on a Saturday cos that's when my period arrived. You should have been given a treatment plan from WFI with your regime on it? Mine was start tablets on day 1 of period and take 1 tablet twice a day (4mg) for 4 days, then it went up to 3 times a day (6mg) for 5 days then to 4 times a day (8mg) for the duration. Really important you start the meds on day 1 of your period then just phone the clinic when they're open Monday to tell them what date you started and they book you in for a scan about day 11/12. Hope that helps? Xx


----------



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

Thanks! I do have the treatment plan but just couldn't remember if I had to wait til a weekday to start. Now just to wait and see if my period shows this weekend!


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

No worries 😀 It's confusing isn't it cos with a fresh cycle you always had to have a scan before starting meds so would have to be on a week day. Hope you're not anything like me, AF is always late when I'm waiting to start treatment 🙄 Was a week late before this FET!


----------



## mightymoose (Sep 17, 2016)

Hey guys! Hope you've all had a lovely day.  I'm getting a bit jealous I don't have a dreamy doctor doing my treatments, haha! Just beefy nurses, mostly! My husband is probably quite relieved though, especially as we only just got married 2 months ago 😄

Lynz, weirdly my OTD is the 16th, not the 19th, honestly these clinics are all so different it's just so confusing! We both had 5 day blasts transferred on the same day so you'd think it would be the same, wouldn't you?

It's no progesterone for me, I asked if I should be taking it on a natural FET and the nurse said "you can if you want, some people do..." in a way that suggested it was up to me! Very odd, anyway I decided that if I didn't have to take it then I wouldn't, as it's horrid!

The clinic actually suggested I should put both of my Frosties back, so we didn't have to push for it. I think it's because of my age (I'm 39... where did all the time go?!) When I had my fresh cycle I opted for putting back one, but the doc we saw after the cycle failed said to try with 2 for the FET. So, we'll see!
Have you had any symptoms yet? I had a tiny teeny bit of brown spotting (more like a blink and you'll miss it smear) last night and some light twinges and cramps on and off yesterday which I'm hoping was implantation 🙏🏻 Nothing at all today though, just been desperately trying to think of other things to take my mind off it all! 

Hope everyone is doing well in the sunshine, happy Friday! Xxx


----------



## REAHAN (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi everybody hope you're all well. I'm hopefully having transfer tomorrow they haven't given me any scans to check. Jingles1985  they told me always to go off first urine sample because that's the only one they would use and don't go off lines on stick just when you see smiley face.  I ovulated on day 10 but I have a short cycle really about 25 days. Good look everybody. Xx


----------



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

Lynz30 said:


> No worries &#128512; It's confusing isn't it cos with a fresh cycle you always had to have a scan before starting meds so would have to be on a week day. Hope you're not anything like me, AF is always late when I'm waiting to start treatment &#128580; Was a week late before this FET!


Oh yes I feel like it may be late! My cycles have been longer ever since my first ivf in Nov. Currently cd30.


----------



## 100acrewood (Jun 9, 2016)

Hi ladies,

Hope your all well, transfer yesterday, pretty painful as I now have a cyst in my cervix . But everything was defrosted so it had to go in. I wanted two transferred but the clinic were adamant that I only had one so we still have three Frosties left. 

And now we wait.OTD is Sunday 16th - and I'm now on holiday (well at least till Wednesday   ) 


Xx


----------



## REAHAN (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi 100acrewood. Mine was yesterday too. Fingers crossed for us both my test day is 19th. I also wanted two put back in but they say there is no reason to. I have 2 frosties left


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Congrats on being PUPO, 100acrewood and Reahan! 
Strange how we all have been told such different amounts of time before we test. My clinic are strictly 2 weeks from ET to test so my OTD isn't til 19th - I'm sure that's longer than most of you, so unfair lol. To be those of you testing on 16th, that's my wedding anniversary so hopefully it will be a special day for us all 😀

It's also strange how different clinics have different policies on putting more than 1 embryo back. Mine let me put two back this time but only cos I pushed for it and they tried to dissuade me every step of the way! 

Ooh, sounds painful 100acrewood! Do they think the cyst will go down on it's own accord?

Any news Daisy? Any sign of AF making an appearance yet? 

How is the 2ww treating you all? Nothing exciting to report from me and almost impossible to symptom spot cos I'm on eostrogen tablets, progesterone pessaries and progesterone injections so mostly I feel bloated and a bit crampy and just exhausted!!! But I know that's down to the progesterone. Have also had a couple of boob twinges but again, I've had that before with progesterone. 

Anyone else feel like times going backwards? 😩


----------



## mightymoose (Sep 17, 2016)

Yay congrats Reahan and 100acrewood! So, big days on the 16th and 19th for all of us then. Exciting times. 
Time is TOTALLY crawling by. It did speed up yesterday as I went to a wedding with a couple of old work friends who got totally drunk which was very amusing, although possibly not my 3 hour drive home late last night with them giggling all the way round the M25!
Apart from a couple of tiny pale brown spots a few days ago I've had no symptoms, even without drugs to confuse things, so I am still praying it's too early to tell. My period is due tomorrow so that's my first milestone I want to get through, if that goes ok then I'll be on constant knicker watch for a few days I think. I'm working from home next week, didn't have enough hols to take the time off, so hiding out at home to try and keep away from stressy clients. I just know next week will totally drag!
Oh well, for today I'm just going to make the most of the sun and a good book 😊
Have a lovely day everyone! Xxx


----------



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

No signs of af yet  
Feeling fed up just want to get on with this cycle!


----------



## mightymoose (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi DaisyDaze, do you want my AF? I think it has just showed up 😢 Funny how we spend our days willing it to hurry up and then praying it stays away. Good luck, I'm sure it will be here soon. Fingers crossed for you! xx

Looks like I need to save up for a second cycle. Telling my husband is going to be the hardest part... xxxxx


----------



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

So sorry x


----------



## REAHAN (Aug 15, 2013)

So sorry mighty moose fingers crossed for next cycle  . I've been having twinges on my left side but last time I was on drugs so don't really know what's what driving me potty and only on day 3. Mighty moose was yours a natural cycle. Keep your chin up xxx


----------



## Jingles1985 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi Everyone

My bloods turned out to be fine last week so I had transfer today! Cant believe it- really thought the cycle would be cancelled. Currently chilling on the sofa. For some reason I feel really tired! guess it's all a bit overwhelming. Here's to my 3rd 2ww!   OTD 25th!


----------



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

Good luck Jingles, hope the 2ww goes fast for you! 

I'm still waiting to start my period, just hit cd33 today. Can't do anything till it shows up so annoying, feel so fed up! I highly doubt I caught naturally as we've been ttc for 4years 3months and I've never been preg. Did get some tests to try in the morning to put my mind at rest. Ever since my first ivf round in November my cycles have been longer than normal (previously 28days) but I keep hitting 30+ days. It's not fair.


----------



## Joannag84 (May 15, 2017)

Hi everyone 

Not been on here for a while! Really trying to catch up.

Reahan how did your transfer go? 

Daisy how are you getting on?

I'm in limbo at the moment had my prostap 11 days ago and was expecting AF at the weekend there and to start progynova. But no AF and now iv to go for a scan and bloods tomorrow? 

Anyone any idea what they might do after that? Is it a trans vaginal scan? 

Xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 100acrewood (Jun 9, 2016)

MightyMouse - im so sorry to read your news, sending you supportive wishes.  

Reahan and jingles - congratulatiosns and have everything crossed for your 2ww

Daisydaze - I know how frustrating  AF is. Before ICSI I had 31 day cycles on the dot. After ICSI I have had 40+day cycles, also not consistently the same and the clinic kept saying they would settle, but they haven't. We planned a holiday before this cycle and that all went wrong as AF took so long to arrive and the worse bit was the clinic kept saying you could be pregnant take a test - in 6yrs I have never had a positive..... it will arrive just hang on in there x

AfM- my husband knows how much I love google so after transfer took me away for a couple of days (cause of the messed up holiday due to AF) where I had no phone reception , WIFi or internet it was beautiful and I do love a bit of wild camping (cyclogest in a tent I do not love so much). 

Now back at work and time is dragging. I've had horrible cramps which I think are cyclogest related or impending AF? I guess patience (I am so impatient) and time will give me the answer! 

Best wishes to all xxx


----------



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

Okay I'm even more confused now!
I just took a test and I'm sure it's positive!
It's blue dye though so really doubting it.. but the line instant so surely this is it? 
But really I didn't think I'd ever get this lucky if it is!


----------



## REAHAN (Aug 15, 2013)

Eeeeeek daisydaze do another that would be brilliant news they say you can never Have a false positive. Keeping everything crossed. Now I've wrote this and heard that last bit pic need I forgot what everyone else wrote so ill 're read and posty again xx


----------



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

Hope I don't upset anyone by posting that here x
Testing again this afternoon

I'm CD34 haven't had anything, not even spotting.

I hoped the test would put my mind to rest but it's probably made it even crazier lol


----------



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

If it is positive again, do I tell my clinic?
I'm on NHS so I'm scared if it was pos but things didn't work out.. that they might not keep me on their lists or want to do the transfer another time.


----------



## 100acrewood (Jun 9, 2016)

Daisydaze did you manage to get hold of your clinic?

Best wishes x


----------



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

I got a positive on a digi  
So shocked this is a natural bfp!
I was thinking maybe I should wait for my GP to confirm before I call the clinic, I have a tiny doubt in my mind but the 3 tests I've taken today were all positive! So eek! Maybe this is it!
And I've been wishing for my period to start for the last week!


----------



## Sunflowerck (Nov 9, 2015)

Fantastic news Daisydaze, congratulations. That's really amazing.
Good luck Jingles & Reagan, hope the times flies by.
AFM, I've finally got my day 7 scan after AF been 10 days late. 
Happy to be getting started. 
Xx


----------



## Marbles (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi ladies

Can I join you. I promised myself that I would stay off the forums this time round but going a bit stir crazy after transfer of two Frosties on Monday. I have my blood test booked in on the 20th but that feels like an enternity away 😩


----------



## Jingles1985 (Jun 1, 2016)

Thats amazing news DaisyDaze! congrats!


----------



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

This mornings 3 tests were all positive too so I've rang my Gp and told the clinic 
Hope I'm not moving too fast!
It's such a miracle after ttc 4years 3months with 2 failed Ivfs!
I'm so scared to believe it

I have everything crossed for those in the 2ww and those who are getting ready for transfers 
I hope everything goes well for you all and you all get your bfps xx


----------



## Joannag84 (May 15, 2017)

Absolutely amazing news daisy! I'm so happy and excited for you! 
Xxx


----------



## Sunflowerck (Nov 9, 2015)

Ladies

I've had my first scan today at day 7. All looking good with lining and blood flow. I have 3 Frosties. One grade 1 at 3 day and a 2 x 5 days at BB and BC. 
The doctor asked me which one I wanted to transfer and I thought the best would be the day 5 Bb? She didn't give me any advice other than it was my decision. With the day 3 they could thaw it and put it in culture to get it to day 5... not sure if I should do that. Anyone got any thoughts advice please?
I don't want to waste any I guess and what the best opportunity.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## Jingles1985 (Jun 1, 2016)

Daisydaze said:


> This mornings 3 tests were all positive too so I've rang my Gp and told the clinic
> Hope I'm not moving too fast!
> It's such a miracle after ttc 4years 3months with 2 failed Ivfs!
> I'm so scared to believe it
> ...


So pleased for you! what was the reaction from clinic? wonder how often that happens?!


----------



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

Jingles1985 said:


> Daisydaze said:
> 
> 
> > This mornings 3 tests were all positive too so I've rang my Gp and told the clinic
> ...


They said congrats and that if I needed anything to contact them.
Was kind of nice to tell Heather, as she was the first nurse who saw us at the clinic last year


----------



## Jingles1985 (Jun 1, 2016)

Aww fab! the nurses there are all so lovely. I tend to see Nicky and Jo the most.

Well Im 5dpt 5dt and I'm feeling exhausted! I'm not a napper but had 2 naps yesterday and I'm fighting taking another one right now! Could just be my progesterone pessaries (or "butt pills" as they have affectionately become known as in this house!)  if you dont laugh you'll cry!

Also quite crampy. Feeling very due on but again- could be just that, the progesterone or something else!   almost one week down!


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi guys, 

Sorry I've been a bit absent over the last week, the 2ww has been hard! Went back to work Thurs night which I think has helped to pass the time somewhat. Have had some really dull achey type feelings in my lower abdo which has me convinced AF is on the way 😩 On Friday night (9dp5t) I was just so overcome with emotion and utterly devastated at the thought of another failed cycle I cried huge racking sobs all evening, I just couldn't stop. Felt a bit better after that tho. God this journey is so hard!

Today is my 6th wedding anniversary and I'm 11dp5dt and I've been feeling a bit weird the last couple of days which I've put down to being on double progesterone but decided wtf and I'd do a test early (OTD Weds 19th). Didn't have any tests in the house (don't like the temptation) so I popped into town and bought some FRER tests. Decided I couldn't wait till I got home lol so did a test in Tescos toilets. Well, 11dp5dt and with my second wee of the day, I've just had an almost instant strong dark line of a BFP!!!!! Well, I think I cried all the way round Tescos lol. It's such early days, I know. Don't know whether to be cautiously optimistic? Still feel a bit AF style achey which is worrying me. 

You girls are officially the first to know cos my husband is in work and not due home till about 9pm. 
Trying not to get too excited cos I'm only 11dp5dt but what an anniversary present to give him tho 😀

I'm still reading back through the thread so apologies to people I've missed but huge congrats to Daisydaze!! What're the odds of that happening, eh? You must be over the moon!!!

I really sorry you've had a BFN, Mightymoose 😢 Sending you big hugs

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## REAHAN (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi ladies I've had a little blood today. I didn't Have Any spotting last time and was caught first icsi attempt. Anybody know how much blood there is if its not af? Feel so upset and deflated   8dpt and due to test wed xx
Great news linz30 and happy anniversary xxx


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks, Reahan 😀

Don't panic about spotting, so many women on here experience spotting on the 2ww and still go on to get their BFPs!!! It's often just one of those things. I know it's so hard to stay positive tho! My OTD is Weds too. Let's hope it's lucky for us both, you get your BFP and I still have mine lol xx


----------



## 100acrewood (Jun 9, 2016)

Afternoon ladies,

Daisydaze massive congrats, what are the chances of that happening! 

Lynz30 happy anniversary and congrats on the BFP! Sending you sticky vibes! 

Reahan - I echo what lynz has said. Have everything crossed for you x

AFM - since 5dp5dt I've felt pretty bad with hot flushes and dizziness. On Thursday I had some spotting and since then pinkish discharge (sorry if TMI) and I've had AF like cramps since transfer.. DH had already decided it had failed, so you can imagine the shock this morning at a strong BFP   on FRER and then confirmed on clearblue digital. DH still can't believe it and is sure it's wrong as he thinks it's too early as its 9dp5dt even tho today is the OTD!

I still have cramps and it feels like AF is going to show up any minute, but I'm praying it's going to stay away! 
Lynz cautiously optimistic is a fab phrase. DH and I have decided to enjoy our little bubble for the moment, however it pans out. 

luck and hugs to all! Xx


----------



## REAHAN (Aug 15, 2013)

100acrewood fab news you enjoy you're moment I'm sure your bubble won't pop! If your on butt plugs  they made me feel like I was getting af the whole 2ww but had a bfp last time he's now 3. I've had a natural fet this time so no drugs at all, and feel like af has arrived. It's seems to be more than spotting   but i don't know what you class as that? don't think I've cried so much. Was taking for granted because it worked first time around it would work again. 
So pleased for all you lucky ladies with bfp   xx


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Big congrats 100acrewood!! Fab news 😀 Have you had beta hcg bloods done? I've also had crampy feeling but feels more like trapped wind than typical AF pains. 

I'm sorry you think AF has arrived Reahan! Any update? Have you done a test? You might be surprised, lots of women on here bleed early on and still get BFPs

AFM did another test this morn (13dp5dt) and it's still a strong BFP although I feel like the line is ever so slightly lighter this morn than it was Sunday so that's worrying me. Tomorrow is OTD and my clinic don't do bloods so providing I still have a BFP, I'm going to the GP to have bloods done. I just can't wait around for 3 weeks till the clinic scan me. Still don't believe this BFP is here to stay but praying it is 

How is everyone else doing? 

Xx


----------



## 100acrewood (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks lynz,

No bloods just follow up in 3 weeks at the clinic. My GP doesn't do them either! 

Xxxx


----------



## Lynz30 (Nov 12, 2015)

Just a little update. It's my OTD today and it's still a strong BFP. Did a Clearblue digital one as well and had pregnant 2-3weeks! First time ever lol. Still not sure I believe any of it tbh. Spoke to clinic and booked in for scan in 3 weeks now. Praying these embies are nice and snug. Good luck to everyone else - really hope you all get your BFPs soon xx


----------



## Bossy (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi beautiful ladies,

I hope you don't mind me joining. I've been reading the thread since the beginning. 
I'm having my scratch done tomorrow, this is my first scratch and my first Fet with the one and only embryo I have left.. I'm so scared because everything is new to me this time and I had such a hard time last time with the pregnancy 
Sorry for the babbling,  big hugs to everyone xx


----------



## Jingles1985 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi Ladies

So im 8dpt5dt today. 6 more days till my OTD. I started having very light brown (beige really) cm yesterday and I'm sooooooo crampy. Really feel  like AF is imminent. Trying hard to stay positive. I know cramping and even spotting is common... just really hope its not game over for me.


----------



## REAHAN (Aug 15, 2013)

Hi congratulations on all the bfps. And welcome any new comers af well and truly arrived! today was test day but they told me to wait until bleeding stopped to test. I've being doing sneaky cheap ones but all bfn. I really don't know how you ladies keep trying after failed attempts. I'm going to try a medicated fet next time because my periods are never spot on. Is this what any of you with experience would recommend 2 embies left sending you all sticky vibes xxx


----------



## Cinnamon18 (Jul 21, 2017)

Hi all I'm new here. 

I had a FET on the 19 July, medicated.. I have been to scared to walk around to much. 

I have tried to look for symptoms. As I have had none at all besides my boobs feeling tender... Now I can't feel anything. So trying to not fell negative which is hard. 

I'm trying to be hopeful .. my prayers to you all to be blessed with BFP.. and congratulations to those who have got them.


----------



## Patsy76 (Aug 6, 2015)

HI ladies, do you mind if I join?
I had a medicated FET yesterday. Have had 2 fresh cycles, 1 resulting in my DB who was 1 on Sunday and one failed FET in March. This is our last Frostie and not planning on trying again if this little button doesn't take. 
Tried to stay away from forums but have realised I'm superstitious as was on here during the 2ww with my little boy and so have returned!
Does anyone else have bloated tummy and cramping the day after transfer? I always seem to get it!
Congratulations to those that already have BFP x


----------



## Daisydaze (May 12, 2017)

I'm not sure if anyone checks in here still as we're almost in August but I thought I'd let you know my miracle natural bfp didn't continue 
I had strong positive tests still on Saturday morning but started bleeding Sunday which still hasn't stopped, have also passed serveral pieces of tissue(?)

My doctor sent me for a scan today and there is nothing in my uterus and my lining is thin 
The pregnancy test they did is very faint positive 
So I know it's over

Going to give it a couple of months and contact my clinic to set up this fet again I guess 
Completely gutted


----------



## Lardycow (Jan 24, 2015)

Daisydaze.

I've got my FET today day2 frostie.
Very nervous. More nervous about the full bladder thing than anything. 
Meant to be doing paperwork but basically just reading lots of FFs stories....

Had a FET Jan 2015 which resulted in DS but after reading all the stories on here I know that is not the norm to be so lucky. 
So already preparing myself for the negative outcome. which is rubbish.

Hope everyone else has had some good news.

Good luck on your journey Daisydaze. Keep positive and look forward to seeing you on here at a later date.


----------

